# is strategy a good horse feed?



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

Startgy is not a "good" feed but there are also alot worse feeds out there...

It is very high grain formula and it also is not a fixed formula which means that they can use whatever is cheapest on any given day to make that feed ..... it also means the nutrition level on it is not the same at any given time.... 

why doesn't she look into the Enrich32 and build her own mix around that ...


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

Peggy Sue is mostly correct, however Strategy is not a "fixed formula" for the sake of maintaining a balanced nutrient profile not so they can use whatever is cheapest on the market. And it's the "non-fixed formula" that allows them to maintain a set nutrient profile rather than having fluctuations from bag to bag.

Just as with hays, grains and other feedstuffs do not maintain the same nutrient profile throughout the growing year nor from place to place in the country---changes in weather, soil, etc lead to changes in the nutrient profile of the crop that is growing. To maintain a balanced nutrient profile in it's feeds, Purina has a non-fixed formula so that they can adjust the amounts of each feedstuff in order to maintain a balanced nutrient profile in their products. It allows them to adjust for the differences in nutrient content from one batch of grain or forage to another and provide a balanced nutrient profile in the product as a whole.

Strategy has it's uses--as Peggy Sue said. It is a grain based feed and designed to provide energy for horses in work. If used in that situation where there are no medical conditions that would preclude the feeding of lots of non-structural carbs, it is fine.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

Startgy is a low level feed from a company that likes to cut corners...

Ryle I am not so sure you know what Fixed Formula means ... fixed formula means not only are the ingredients the same EVERYTIME but they are tested to a certain level EVERYTIME... which means they are tested BEFORE they go into the feed


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

You cannot have the exact same nutrient every time with the exact same formulation when you are making the feed out of different batches of feedstuffs because the nutrient content of each feedstuff can and does vary. 

" Fixed Formulation - Extensive ingredient research has proven, beyond a doubt, that a formula produced under 'Fixed Formulation', without credence to ingredient variability, will result in unknown and sometimes radical changes in nutrient levels. PMI® does produce non-laboratory products under Fixed Formulation. These are primarily economy minded formulated feeds that can be safely fed for production purposes to the beef, swine and dairy industries. The finished product testing on these products from season to season proves ingredient variability can change the nutritional composition of an animal feed."--http://www.labdiet.com/factsonformulation.htm


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

Ryle PMI is full of BS and you knwo it.... they work on Least cost effective on about what 95% of their feeds.... 

Kent, Triple Crown and Buckeye all test thier ingredients BEFORE using them.. meaning if they dont' test at a certain level they dont' use them ... and this is for all of their BETTER feeds!! Which is what I want a company to do... not wait and test later after the feed is mixed 

I want my feeds the same EVERY bag... what's the point in doing a gradual change using Purina if every bag is not made with the same ingredients
:roll:


----------

